# On the crappie hunt



## perdidofisher (Oct 19, 2011)

going up to open pond alabama this weekend. lake has no limit on crappie guess that means there plentyful going with minnows jigs beetlespins also got some of those seahorse lookin jigs with the spinner attached this is the first year I've ever targeted crappie any other advice or tips would be helpful

thanks happy thanksgiving


----------



## roanokeriverrunner (Jul 13, 2011)

they should be in deeper water in large groups, probably suspended, try spider jigging, or live minnows. You can never beat live bait. Try to find the baitfish and the crappie will follow good elecctronics is a lot of help for this time of year. The best jig i have ever used is hard to find but they are called Crappie Critters by Southern Pro. These things are wierd lookin but they flat work everywhere in the south.Good luck hope you find them


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Good luck. Give us a report when you get back.


----------



## perdidofisher (Oct 19, 2011)

just got back did pretty good got 16 nice ones i dont think there is any small ones in that lake all on minnows tryed out some grubs and spinners but they would only hit the live bait was a blast post pics later this week


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

awesome! what area of the lake? i've caught em well in the past casting distace from the dock next to the main boat ramp.


----------



## perdidofisher (Oct 19, 2011)

we caught them in the deepest part of the lake on some christmas trees or something like that down there about 5 to 7 feet on a slip cork useing a strand of spinnerbait skirt as a stoper


----------



## roanokeriverrunner (Jul 13, 2011)

those are some nice slabs congrats


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

Where is open pond in Alabama?


----------

